# NPC Texas Chairman Lee Thompson Indicted on Federal Steroid Conspiracy Charges



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

NPC Texas Chairman Lee Thompson Indicted on Federal Steroid Conspiracy Charges by Millard Baker NPC Texas Chairman and IFBB Judge Lee Thompson was indicted on anabolic steroid conspiracy charges by a federal grand jury on April 30, 2009 in United States District Court for the South District of Texas. Court documents confirm the rumors that [...]

*Read More...*


----------

